# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Lngerer Mast bei kleinerem Segel???

## Richi

Hey!

Ich hab nen 460er X3 Mast und wollt mir noch nen kleineres Segel holen(zwischen 5.3 und 5.6). 

Bei den meisten Segeln in dieser Gre wird zu nem 430er oder gar nen 400er Mast geraten. Allerdings haben die nen Vario Top und da dachte ich das man die 430er mglicherweise auch mit dem 460er fahren kann!? Einige haben ja Angaben um 440cm, so dass man den 430er mit Verlngerung fahren mte.

Bin ich da auf den Holzweg oder ist das mglich??? Oder sollte ich da doch noch in nen neuen Mast investieren?

Schonmal vielen Dank

Hang loose

Markus

----------


## tobsen

moinsen, du bist aber frh am Start....  :Happy: 

wrde mir schon passende Masten besorgen, Hrte, Biegekurve und son Zeuch...
ausserdem kommst sowie so nicht um nen kleineren herum, willst doch auch mal 5.0 und drunter fahren.

best regards

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,
fr fast alle Segelmarken (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) gilt fr die Gren ab ca 5.7m eine Mast hrte von 21 IMCS. Ich persnlich kenne keine Marke, bei der es bei Segeln so um 5,5m ein Variotop gibt. Aber auch wenn, wrde das Segel mit einem hrteren Mast nicht gut funktionieren. Warum? Das Segel wrde die einfallenden Ben nicht mehr richtig kompensieren knnen. Das hat zur Folge, dass du schnell berpowert bist und dann macht auch kein kleineres Segel mehr Sinn. Weiterhin wird der Mast ber 20cm am Top herausragen, dadurch wird die aktive Hrte des Mastes noch vergrert (ca. 0,5 -1,5IMCS). Was zur Folge hat das es noch schlechter Twistet. Auch ich empfehle dir einen 430(21IMCS) oder wenn empfohlen 400(19IMCS) Mast zu besorgen. brigens je mehr Crabon desto besser. Ist ne Frage des Geldes.
Viel Spa beim SURFEN, Jan.

www.backwinddivision.de

----------


## Fez

Wenn man nicht die Kohle hat sich fr jedes Segel den passenden Mast zu kaufen ist das Variotop schon eine gute Sache . Ich konnte bei berstnden im Bereich von 15-20 cm keine negativen Fahreigenschaften feststellen .

----------


## max2air

Was hast du denn fr Segel ber 6qm? Ich z.B. hab nur noch ein 6,7er mit Vorliek 468cm. Dieses Segel fahre ich auch mit einem 430er Mast mit 40cm Verlngerung und es geht wirklich super. Das Segel fhlt sich zwar extrem gedmpft an ,aber ich steh drauf  :Smile:  Und den 430er Mast benutze ich dann runter bis zum 4,7er.
Also in den Fall wrde ich einfach den 460er wieder verkaufen und mir einen 430er holen.

----------


## artbrushing

> Ich persnlich kenne keine Marke, bei der es bei Segeln so um 5,5m ein Variotop gibt. Aber auch wenn, wrde das Segel mit einem hrteren Mast nicht gut funktionieren.                                         www.backwinddivision.de



Ezzy hat bei allen Segelgren ein Variotop  :Happy:  
Trotzdem hast du recht ;-) Da mein grtes Segel nurmehr 6.0 ist fahre ich nurmehr 400er und 430er Masten. Wobei beim 4.0er der 400er schon drber steht, richtig durchgetrimmt geht es trotzdem noch sehr gut.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Fez,
natrlich ist es eine Sache des Geldes. Aber man bekommt einen guten Gebrauchtmast 100% ca. fr 150,-200.
Beim berstand habe ich von ab 20cm gesprochen. Wenn der Mast weiter heraus steht, verndert sich der Hrtegrad durch die Wicklungsdicke des Mastes. Da jetzt der verstrkte Bereich der Gabelposition nach oben verschiebt. Masten werden zwar meistens heute mit CC angegeben haben aber ein Biegeverhalten zB. von Top 35% zur Base 65%. Bei weitem herausstehen verndert sich dieses Verhltnis zu Ungunsten des Fahrverhaltens.
Jan
www.backwinddivision.de

----------


## felantrop

ich fahre 4.2/4.7/5.3/6.2 mit einem 430er, das funktioniert prima!

http://www.sailloft.de/de/02segel/curve.htm 

Guck mal auf der Seite

http://www.sailloft.de/de/01sailloft/default.htm

das Minimum-Mast-Conzept dir an.

Felix  :Smile:

----------


## Richi

Hey!

Erstmal vielen Dank fr die detailierte Aufklrung!

Habe nen 6.5er Solo von Neil Pryde und da ist nen 460er Mast vorgeschlagen. Hab alles im komplett Paket gekauft. 

Werd Wohl in den sauren Apfel beien mssen und mir noch nen 430er holen, allerdings gebraucht, denn sonst ist echt zu doll. Fange ja grad wieder an und hab ne komplette Ausrstung geholt, daher sollte ich leider bichen krzer treten. 

Habt Ihr vielleicht  Vorschlge fr ne Segel/Mast Kombi die gut funktioniert so um die 5.5 qm? Sollte manverorientiert sein aber auch ne gute Performance haben.

Hang loose 

Markus

----------


## Kitesurfer-Versger

@ Richi: Wenn du ein manverorientiertes Segel haben mchtest, dass auch noch extrem leistungsstark ist, solltest du ein x-over Segel nehmen...also z.B. Severne Gator
wie die x-over Segel von den anderen Herstellern heien, wei ich gerade nich...aud jeden Fall sind die genau dafr gemacht...super Handling fr die Moves und extreme Leistung fr Beschleunigung und Speed.

brigens, ich hab einen 430er Redline RDM von Severne...den werde ich auch als Universalmast benutzen...zusammen mit einem 5.8er FreeK und nem 7.0er S-2 die sollen beide zu einem 430er Mast passen. Und das tolle ist, dass ich fr beide Segel auch nur einen Gabelbaum brauche...hehe  :Big Smile: 

Ich schreib dann mal, wie sich der ganze Kram so fhrt, wenn ich die ersten paar Male damit gefahren bin...

Steffen

----------


## Hangman

Ich selber fahre ein Gaastra Remdy in 5,6qm von 2006. Es ist ein SuperX Segel also Crossover. Ich kann mit ihm wirklich alles machen (es ist mein mittleres Freestylsegel)aber auch mal gemtlich heien. Das Segel verwandelt jede Be sofort in Schub das ist echt der Wahnsinn und in Manvern liegt es sehr neutral in den Hnden. Ich persnlich kann dir daher also das Gaastra Remedy nur ans Herz legen

----------


## Richi

Moin!

Das hrt sich ja schonmal gut an. Mein Segel hat nen 470er Vorliek und das wre ja dann genau mit ner 40er Verlngerung abgedeckt. Ist das trimmen denn dann noch mglich wenn es so knapp pat? 

Die Sache mit den Crossover Segeln ist nen guter Tip, vielen Dank. Werd mal schauen was ich da so finde. Denke auch das ich eher in die Richtung 5.5 oder 5.6 gehe, da ich 85 Kg auf den Rippen hab. Aber ist der Sprung auf nen 5er dann nicht zu gro? Naja wer wei wann ich so nen kleines Segel brauchen werd, da ich mehr auf Binnengewssern unterwegs bin. Da lt sich dann bestimmt noch was zu posten;o)!

Hang loose

Markus

----------


## max2air

Servuz,

es gibt auch 45cm Verlngerungen  :Smile:  die wrden dann auf jeden Fall gehen.
Aufgrund deines Gewichts wrde ich dir jetzt aber abraten vom Idealmast abzuweichen, da sich das Segel dann fr dich einfach extrem depmpft anfhlen wird.

Auerdem denke ich doch mal, dass du spter bestimmt noch was greres fahren willst, wenn du ehr auf Binnengewssern surfst. Bin mir sogar sicher, dass du auch den Gleitrausch haben willst und dir dafr bestimmt noch was um 7qm holen wirst und dafr brauchst du sowieso n 460er Mast. Falls ich da falsch liege, leih dir doch mal von nem Kumpel n 430er und fahre mal mit dem in deinem 6,5er ne Runde, dann merkst du ja obs noch geht oder nicht.

Greets

----------


## Richi

Moin!

Denke auch das es das Sinnvollste ist etwas zu warten und mir nen 430er mit entsprechendem Segel zu holen. Zum ben kann ich den meisten Windbereich der hier herrscht erstmal mit dem 6,5er abdeken und wenn das alles klappt dann nochmal nachlegen.

Vielen Dank fr die vielen Postings!

Hang loose

Markus

----------


## Kitesurfer-Versger

genau das hab ich auch gemacht...damit kannste dann auch segel bis 7.0 m fahren...z.b. Severne S-2 (die ganze S-2-Reiche passt auf nen 430er) oder Severne Gator!

Steffen

----------

